# Lovely guitar and probably the best bassist



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Lovely guitar piece on a 10 string guitar by Dominic Frasca




I feel this comment is spot on
"it looks like he﻿ is at one with his guitar and the world, his music is soft smooth and delicate"

and probably the best bassist: Stu Hamm




 some of*stu hamm moonlight sonata?


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Don't get the 10 string guitar or the 5 string bass tbh, and why the Mac book?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

My favourite bassist has to be Geddy Lee, mind you, all three were at the very top of their game in their individual instruments, composition, etc..


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Stu hamm is awesome, i can play that solo from 3:10 in  lol love it.

I rate Marcus Miller higher than Stu Hamm. Also got Victor Wooten... Jaco...

I have a 5 string, its all for the extra low end notes, considering some bands play songs in drop d it means you don't have to faff around de-tuning and re-tuning your bass. And that low B... oooh it makes your gut shake!


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

Ever heard of this guy?
Richard Bona ,awesome musician !


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Mike Hunt said:


> Don't get the 10 string guitar or the 5 string bass tbh, and why the Mac book?


no different to the 7 string guitars that a lot of groups use these days.

Billy Sheehan has to be one of the better bassists out there just to keep up with Paul Gilbert! But then both know when to play lots of notes, and when not to.....


----------



## chargedvr6 (Apr 7, 2007)

im not denying their talent but for me you just cant beat this performance of this track


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

My Bass Porn


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

chargedvr6 said:


> im not denying their talent but for me you just cant beat this performance of this track
> 
> YouTube - Dazed And Confused - Led Zeppelin (Video)


You're obviously a man of taste! :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I try and play the bass but I'm mostly just a big rock and metal fan.

My favourite bassist is probably Steve Harris of Iron Maiden. Doesn't really play solos or anything but just love his bass lines.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9OAfOwTZaUhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9OAfOwTZaU


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

adam87 said:


> My Bass Porn


mmmmmmmmmmmmm...

Very nice gear there mate, in a previous life I played bass in a couple of bands, was a Rickenbacker 4002 and Ampeg rig for me.


----------



## mr bountyfull (May 13, 2008)

This is the man the one and only Stanley Clarke.






Steve.:doublesho


----------

